
Show HN: The Blockchain Newsletter - xgil
https://www.theblockchainnewsletter.com
======
xgil
A few weeks ago I started a newsletter curating the best articles on
blockchain, bitcoin, ethereum, ICOs and more.

This will hopefully save time to those of you that want to be up to date with
the cryptocurrency world.

